# Dry,scaly tips of ears?



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

What is something good to put on scaly, dry ear tips. I have noticed that Yoshis are looking a bit worse. I have been putting flaxseed oil in his dog food, but no difference as of yet?

Any ideas as to what causes this?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

not an idea what has cased it, usually dry skin is an alergic reaction to something, what in his enviromnent has changed lately?? (rember it could be soething you yourself changed like fabric softenr or dishwashing detergent.
mabe take him to the vet just to be sure.
however there is a wonderfull product called BagBalm vailable, most farm supply, some petstores and such carry it its in a green tin and was developed by farmers for cows udders as they got very dry and chapped after milking.
its like a grease but its a WONDERFULL moisturizer for extreemly dry flaky chapped skin. and you yourself can use it (good for chapped feet knees elbows ect. 
just a little bit massaged into the dry areas you should see improvement in a few days.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Are they crusty? Have you had Yoshi checked for mites? Our rabbits ears were crusty and dry and they were mites. Mites like demodex and scabies always attack the ears and the feet first! Otherwise I always recommend 3V caps for dry skin. It's fish oil and vitamins.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Kemo had that and it was nothing, I put Neosporinon it, I would check and get a scraping done just to make sure........the oil internally will help but make take some time.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*dry scaly ears*

No ear mites. He has been checked at every visit. It is on the outside tip of ears not on inside? It didnt seem to pop up until I gave him his first real bath with water not to long ago. I do not do that often because I usually use moist towelettes. He isnt dry anywhere except the ears.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Yeah, I use neosporin if Sadie gets a cut so try that and get some of that oil. Hopefully that works. If it doesn't help maybe he's allergic to something in his food or treats?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

is he outside a lot? it could be flystrike. most common with horse, cattle and animals outside a lot. so i doubt it's that but stranger things have happened.....


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

what about the shampoo you use it can sometimes give them a reaction,or any current vaccinations?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*ears*

No he isnt outside but long enough to potty. I know what flys can do to ears because my larger dogs have this problem and its not the same. He did have his first rabies vacc a week in a half ago but his ears were doing this before that. They just have little crusty flakes that are attached at the tips of ears and they can be scratches off but I didnt want to make them raw. Can you use a sensitive people lotion?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

could maybe even be yeast....


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Koke had this when she started with Demodex.
If she has any other spots that are itchy, red or bald spots, take her to the vet and get a scraping done. I don't think they will scrape her ears.
Sometimes the mite doesn't show up on the first scraping.
Not trying to worry you, just want you to be aware and keep an eye on it.


----------



## nikilee1 (Aug 17, 2005)

try some tree tea oil, just rub a bit between your finger tips and then rub it on tips of ears. tree tea heals and is anti bacterial and anti fungal. you can get it at any drug store for about 10bucks. hope it helps


----------

